# Chances of Admission in Shifa College of Medicine 2012?



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

i scored 92 % in matric and 2 As,and 2 Bs in Alevels , but unfortunately panicked during the SHIFA entrance test and scored only 44% in it.How screwed am i ? And what are my chances of admission if any?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Is the result out?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

How you got to know the result for entrance test its not published yet.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

yes,i received a text message today from SHIFA.
And answer my question please,if you have any idea about it.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Its not pubished on their website yet but they're sending text messages to everyone.All my friends have got it as well.
What score did you get ?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

*OMG*

I also recieved my result through a text message!!!
why didnt they publish it on their site? I wanna know where i stand but unfortunately they are playing games with us this time. God! What is the merit list? shit man :C


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

chinablue said:


> Its not pubished on their website yet but they're sending text messages to everyone.All my friends have got it as well.
> What score did you get ?


Same here man! what are the percentages of ur friends? I wanna know the highest percentage! i really want to make it to shifa..this sucks -.-
mine isnt good either i got 49 %


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

im soo doomed !What grades did you get in alevels and olevels,rida?
Relative weightage of all the components of the Admission Process;


Academic: 10% achievement in matric or its equivalent,
Academic: 40% in intermediate or its equivalent,
Academic: 40% in Shifa Entrance Test / SAT-II scores.
10% in the interview, are added up to arrive at the final merit list.
40% is alot :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys, I didn't get any SMS or anything, but I figured mine out because it was on my E-Mail. Got 59%, I guess I'm pretty happy with it, though I know I could have gotten 5% more if it we didn't have to write with a pen. I know 6 questions I got wrong because I couldn't redo them or misplaced them.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

59% is an awesome score! congrats 
i know !i know i got atleast 15 questions wrong because we were supposed to use a pen and couldnt erase and redo questions :/ also because i was soo panicked ! 
and could i know your score in alevels and olevels ,since that counts as well ?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, the pen thing was stupid, they should simply have stuck to pencils so we can at least erase our answers if we know they're wrong. I was careless and accidentally left a question and did the next in the Iqbaliat section. After doing like 5 questions, figured out I had my answers on the wrong question number. So got them all wrong. But 15 questions is just sad, mine was thankfully not that bad! The examiners should have ink erasers on them or something if they really want to do it with a pen.

My O-Level result was 2A*'s, 4A's and 2 B's. And then I shifted to Canada and did my A-Level equivalent there. And I haven't got my IBCC equivalence yet. So I can't say.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

aww but you managed to get a good score still  Me? well,im super doomed!
and oh the equivalence is very important.50% is olevel plus alevel or its equivalent.i got all A* in matric,hav'nt yet got my equivalence for alevels :/
i hope i get in,though apparently theres a little chance


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

But there are lots of other good colleges besides Shifa too. There's CMH Lahore, PIMS Islamabad, Wah, Sheikh Zayed etc. InshaAllah you'll get into Shifa but there's lots of hope in others still. You can try those too.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

but SHIFA is better than all of them ,so would be my first priority.
i heard,its the second best private med school after AKU.Really need prayers.
And why arent you studying medicine in canada then ? :s


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey how much is the fee for shifa? I heard it was 20,000 dollars a year. Is this true?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Was 62% last year with or without the interview marks included?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

62 % in the test only or the total aggregate including fsc/matric marks ?

And the fee structure is listed on their official website.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Ive got 44 outa 50 points in Matric plus FSc weightage. 50% in entrytest means 20 points out of 40 reserved for entry test. total of 64% so far excluding interview. Thats why I need to know whether last year's 62% was with or without the interview percentage included.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

i get about 61.5 % in that way after deduction of 10 percent by IBCC for alevel equivalence,excluding the interview.
idk about that now.Please share when you get to know about it


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Sure =)
I just do hope its 62% with the interview included, otherwise I've heard it from a lot of people that it was without the interview marks :l


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

i hope so..but all we can do at this point is pray :/
do confirm and share please.I shall be thankful


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I still didnt got any e-mail yet. Are we going to receive it through a text message:?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

i received a text message first and an e-mail after a few hours too


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

hi i got 92% marks in matric and 88% in fsc but unfortunately i wasn't feeling well those days n was all messed up so got only 48% only in the entry test . Can anyone out there please let me know if i still have a chance? cz i am really worried..Any help? :/


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

any one there can please tell that without interview percentage of 10% if u get 55%..then is there any chance or not?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

merit list is in their lobby...this year the highest percentage is 61% excluding interview %age..now students who have secured above 50% will be called for interview..so congrats to all of u who have above 50%


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

medi said:


> hi i got 92% marks in matric and 88% in fsc but unfortunately i wasn't feeling well those days n was all messed up so got only 48% only in the entry test . Can anyone out there please let me know if i still have a chance? cz i am really worried..Any help? :/


you have a best chance...


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

napster said:


> you have a best chance...


really?? that brought relief thanks!


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

people with friends families khandaans in shifa who know all about it  please tell me if 32.359 in entrance exam 88 % in fsc and 89 % in matric enough to secure a position ??????????


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

okay iam super dooper confused 
1st sone1 told me that above 50% in entrance test is a must n now this!!
can some1 pls do the math for me n let me know whether i qualify fr interview or not.
i have 43.16% in entry test  84.6% in FSc n 90% in matric! do u think i have a chance?
pls let me know iam dying of suspense here!!


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Hera Javed said:


> okay iam super dooper confused
> 1st sone1 told me that above 50% in entrance test is a must n now this!!
> can some1 pls do the math for me n let me know whether i qualify fr interview or not.
> i have 43.16% in entry test  84.6% in FSc n 90% in matric! do u think i have a chance?
> pls let me know iam dying of suspense here!!


Your aggregate without interview becomes 60.1% now ask around that is it good enough. Mine is 59.4% without interview so please let me know as well if you find something good since im new too.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

napster said:


> merit list is in their lobby...this year the highest percentage is 61% excluding interview %age..now students who have secured above 50% will be called for interview..so congrats to all of u who have above 50%


 OUCH REALLY ! :O
who told u that only above 50% will be called? :S :'(


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

46.12% in entry test, 83.8% in O'levels and 81.36% in A'levels. So what chances do I have? My aggregate so far leaving the interview, out of 90% is 59.38%. Can anyone please tell me what chances do I have?


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

yaa thats something i wanted to ask too...50% over all or the entrance test? :/:?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

medi said:


> hi i got 92% marks in matric and 88% in fsc but unfortunately i wasn't feeling well those days n was all messed up so got only 48% only in the entry test . Can anyone out there please let me know if i still have a chance? cz i am really worried..Any help? :/


 Your total becomes 63.6% which is pretty awesome. Mine comes out to be 61.9 %


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Shahan Khan said:


> 46.12% in entry test, 83.8% in O'levels and 81.36% in A'levels. So what chances do I have? My aggregate so far leaving the interview, out of 90% is 59.38%. Can anyone please tell me what chances do I have?


Dude we all are very close to each other just a difference of few points. Lets hope you and i both get in.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Your total becomes 63.6% which is pretty awesome. Mine comes out to be 61.9 %



thanku i actually thought it wasn't good enough until you guys just told..i was just so tensed..but i am pretty hopeful now...fingers crossed..really wish 4 the best!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

50 % over all or just the entrance test ? :/


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> Hey how much is the fee for shifa? I heard it was 20,000 dollars a year. Is this true?


It's $18,000 a year. Last year it was about 15,000.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone knw wat last years merit was or the year before that ?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue, actually everyone comes back to Pakistan for medicine because it's 4 years shorter and it's extremely expensive abroad. Plus, I kinda hate Canada and love Pakistan (Patriotic) so I'm very happy to be back and I don't want to leave it again. But the main reason is the time and the price.


----------



## aye (Sep 15, 2012)

*Foreign*

I'm applying as both a foreign and local student 
I got 860/1100 on my fsc
and 630/900 on my matric
I got a 53% on the entrance exam
what are my chances of getting in local? 
I also got a 730 on chemistry and Bio SAT and 650 physics
what are my chances?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

oh i see  well best of luck for it then


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

oh i see  well best of luck for it then,heartbreak


----------



## aye (Sep 15, 2012)

napster said:


> merit list is in their lobby...this year the highest percentage is 61% excluding interview %age..now students who have secured above 50% will be called for interview..so congrats to all of u who have above 50%


Actually the list in the lobby is for the nursing school not the medical one


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Dude we all are very close to each other just a difference of few points. Lets hope you and i both get in.


Well Thank you ridaa and if you get to know any new update about the merit please do share it. Isnt it possible that we call and ask shifa about it?


----------



## minazaib (Sep 15, 2012)

I got 31% in shifa entry test, 86% in matric, 82% in fsc... Is there any chance for interview call?


----------



## Mariak (Sep 15, 2012)

*helppppppppppp*

CAN ANYONE PLZ TELL ME THE AGGREGATION FORMULA FOR THE ENTRANCE TEST 2012? I REALLI WANT TO GET IN SCM..my %'s r as follows
matris 80%
fsc 71% 
entry test 40%


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Shahan Khan said:


> Well Thank you ridaa and if you get to know any new update about the merit please do share it. Isnt it possible that we call and ask shifa about it?


So I went to shifa today, and apparently they are not going to release any merit list. A woman there said, interview calls will be through text messages or emails. Like seriously what the hell? We now have to rely on each other and try to find who scored the highest in entrance test!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Academic: 10% achievement in matric or its equivalent,
Academic: 40% in intermediate or its equivalent,
Academic: 40% in Shifa Entrance Test / SAT-II scores.
10% in the interview, are added up to arrive at the final merit list.
use these weightages to calculate your aggregate percentage,mariak.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

ridaa said:


> So I went to shifa today, and apparently they are not going to release any merit list. A woman there said, interview calls will be through text messages or emails. Like seriously what the hell? We now have to rely on each other and try to find who scored the highest in entrance test!


But when will they start calling us? After the 24th I presume...?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Hey how much is the fee for shifa? I heard it was 20,000 dollars a year. Is this true?


$20,000 is for international students. But if you're from Lahore, you're considered a local student. So it 6 lakh rupees per year for you. So I guess that means no.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

So does anyone know the highest entry test marks as of yet? Kisi k friend k or something???


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

duh after the 24th.people havn't yet received their equivalences and so havnt yet sent their alevel grades and other required transcripts to SHIFA,and they cant calculate the merit numbers before that.


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

ridaa said:


> So I went to shifa today, and apparently they are not going to release any merit list. A woman there said, interview calls will be through text messages or emails. Like seriously what the hell? We now have to rely on each other and try to find who scored the highest in entrance test!


Oh thats weird. Where else you applying though? Because lets assume even if they call us for the interview, what if they keep us waiting like this again for the final merit? We cant risk our admission to other institutes because of that


----------



## AsadXTLive (Aug 16, 2011)

ridaa said:


> So does anyone know the highest entry test marks as of yet? Kisi k friend k or something???


Well, a friend of a friend from Beaconhouse Margalla Campus got 72% :/ Confirmed since I read the SMS.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

AsadXTLive said:


> Well, a friend of a friend from Beaconhouse Margalla Campus got 72% :/ Confirmed since I read the SMS.


Ouch. Who? What about the rest of beaconites?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Mariak said:


> CAN ANYONE PLZ TELL ME THE AGGREGATION FORMULA FOR THE ENTRANCE TEST 2012? I REALLI WANT TO GET IN SCM..my %'s r as follows
> matris 80%
> fsc 71%
> entry test 40%


Its 52% without interview. Hope you get in


----------



## 131107 (Sep 16, 2012)

My O level equivalence is 88.11% and A level equivalence is 85.45%. I scored 55.56% alhamdulillah on the entrance test. can someone calculate the merit for me? Excluding interview of course. I'd appreciate it a lot!  and what are my chances?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

131107 said:


> My O level equivalence is 88.11% and A level equivalence is 85.45%. I scored 55.56% alhamdulillah on the entrance test. can someone calculate the merit for me? Excluding interview of course. I'd appreciate it a lot!  and what are my chances?


The maximum equivalance for olevels and alevels is 85%, no? or u had A*s aswell or something? :/


----------



## 131107 (Sep 16, 2012)

ridaa said:


> The maximum equivalance for olevels and alevels is 85%, no? or u had A*s aswell or something? :/


Yes I had 7A*s in O level, alhamdulillah. I messed up my a level though, ended up with 2 Bs and an A. But let's hope for the best iA Allah behtar karay ga


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

131107 said:


> My O level equivalence is 88.11% and A level equivalence is 85.45%. I scored 55.56% alhamdulillah on the entrance test. can someone calculate the merit for me? Excluding interview of course. I'd appreciate it a lot!  and what are my chances?


65.21% out of 90% u probably have a really good chance =)


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys its getting really confusing.Some of us are calculating our percentages out of 90% and others out of 100. Everyone please post your percentages out of 100 to prevent this confusion.Would realy appreciate!


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

*result 2012*

AOA!

My aggregate (excluding interview) is 64.05%

What are my chances getting into shifa?


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

medi said:


> Guys its getting really confusing.Some of us are calculating our percentages out of 90% and others out of 100. Everyone please post your percentages out of 100 to prevent this confusion.Would realy appreciate!


AOA! 
The reason of calculating out of 90 is 10% is for interview.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

mbbs said:


> AOA!
> The reason of calculating out of 90 is 10% is for interview.


yeah i know 10% is the interview. But those can be added later in the overall percentage!


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

someone please type the correct formula to calculate aggragate?


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

napster said:


> someone please type the correct formula to calculate aggragate?


entry test% x 0.4 + FSc % x 0.4 + Matric% x 0.1 + Interview% x 0.1


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

*Chances of Admission in Shifa*



chinablue said:


> 59% is an awesome score! congrats i know !i know i got atleast 15 questions wrong because we were supposed to use a pen and couldnt erase and redo questions :/ also because i was soo panicked ! and could i know your score in alevels and olevels ,since that counts as well ?


U got 59% in ur entry test or its ur total aggregate according to shifas conditions


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Obaif said:


> U got 59% in ur entry test or its ur total aggregate according to shifas conditions


Got 59% in entry test only, got around 67% or so overall.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

hy every one, i have been a new member on this group, i have queries regarding shifa medical college entry test. my HSSC 2 result has yet to come but i think i will make it to 75%. i got 80% marks in matric. now waiting to apply in different medical colleges of Rawalpindi and Islamabad. A couple of days ago shifa college of medicine updated their website regarding 2013 admissions. the test would be on 29th September n will took place on 7 different cities of Pakistan and is conducted under supervision of NTS. there would also be -1 marking like that of UHS. I want to ask from u people that viewing my above mentioned academic performance, is there any chance for me to get into shifa. how many marks should i secure from 200 to get into shifa. as there would be tough competition for merely 90 seats. please help me out i would be much obliged.


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

*Admission in Shifa Medical College*

So did u get into shifa with 67% ??

- - - Updated - - -

I also want to know abt my chances to get into shifa ....
i m going to apply this year ..
my % are
matric 87%
fcs 77% hopefully
How many marks should i score in shda entrance tst to get selelcted ??


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

obaif and mohsin my academic performance is same as that of you guys and i am much worried about the shifa entrance test as well.i really want to get into shifa college of medicine.


----------



## Muhammed Mustafa (May 18, 2014)

hey guys, will i get admission in shifa college of medicine with 78% aggregate?


----------

